# high drives



## rangerrick (May 17, 2006)

Help. I need some advice on driving. I use a King cobra offset 350 10.5 loft. How can I get more roll. I get a lot of carry no roll. I am using a low spinning ball now. I recently attended a demo they measured by driver speed at 98 and ball spin at 3600. Shouldnt I be able to hit more than 235 yards?


----------



## ma_wilson (May 16, 2006)

Yeah you should be getting more of a launch than 235. This is my suggestion. NOt sure where your ball postion is but you can move the ball a little closer to the middle of your stance. When I start hitting the ball high I try to things. Moving the ball postion, and teeing the ball lower off of the box. Also a 10.5* driver is a lot. I plyed a 8.5 until I got my new 425, which I moved to a 9.5* Something to think about.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Make sure you are making contact with the ball when the club head starts to ascend and is not still on its way down. If you are hitting down on the ball it will soar off like a rocket - peak height at a certain distance then drop pretty much and stop.

The trajectory you are looking for will turn the shot into more of a 'rainbow' shape.


----------



## JTingly (May 17, 2006)

Is there a part of the ball i should hit, (other than just of the advice of connecting), to make it go father


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

You should be asking "what part of the Driver face should I not hit"

-You should not hit it on the toe or the heel.
-You should not hit it on the very upper part of your driver.

Golf Balls are spheres with a lot dimpils(sp?) on it, so you could hit the "ball" anywhere.


----------



## JTingly (May 17, 2006)

Oh, well thats what i needed sorta  Thanks!


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

No problem.


----------



## JTingly (May 17, 2006)

You seem to know your stuff, how many years have you been playing golf? For me, only like..i dunno 8-9 months, off and on kinda thing.


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

Im 15 and I have been playing since I was 9/10ish.


----------



## GolfBoy (May 13, 2006)

ma_wilson said:


> Yeah you should be getting more of a launch than 235. This is my suggestion. NOt sure where your ball postion is but you can move the ball a little closer to the middle of your stance. When I start hitting the ball high I try to things. Moving the ball postion, and teeing the ball lower off of the box. Also a 10.5* driver is a lot. I plyed a 8.5 until I got my new 425, which I moved to a 9.5* Something to think about.


I agree about the 10.5. 9.5 should do you well. If you want more spin on the ball, remember to hit it at the bottom so it rolls back.


----------

